# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Voeten en Voetverzorging - Artikels

## Agnes574

*LEVE ONZE VOETEN!* 
_We kunnen er niet naast kijken: de voeten van de Belgen groeien. In dertig jaar tijd zijn ze met drie maten toegenomen. 
De gemiddelde schoenmaat bedraagt nu 40 bij vrouwen en 43 bij mannen. Reden te meer dus om onze voeten goed te vertroetelen…_ 


*Bewegingsorgaan*

De voet is hét bewegingsorgaan bij uitstek en zit ook bijzonder complex in elkaar. 
Hij bestaat uit 28 beenderen, tal van gewrichten, 50 ligamenten, 19 spieren en duizenden zenuwuiteinden en bloedvaten. 

Dat alles zit samengepakt op een oppervlak van 15 tot 30 cm dat een gewicht moet torsen van 45 tot 120 kg bij volwassenen en elke dag gemiddeld meer dan 1.000 schokken te verwerken krijgt. 

Onze voeten rusten niet plat op de grond, maar hebben een gewelfde vorm, precies om als schokdemper te kunnen fungeren. 

U begrijpt dan ook dat de minste bot- en gewrichtsvervorming of -misvorming de levenskwaliteit kan aantasten, pijn kan veroorzaken of tot manken kan leiden. 
We kunnen dus maar beter zorg dragen voor onze voeten en goed schoeisel dragen. 

Onze voeten zijn de voorbije dertig jaar met drie maten toegenomen, ongeveer 2 cm, maar qua vorm zijn ze niet veranderd. Zo hebben nog altijd twee op de drie Belgen een Egyptische voet (waarbij de grote teen het langst is), 20 % een “vierkante” voet (waarvan alle tenen even lang zijn) en 15 % een Griekse voet (waarbij de tweede teen langer is dan de grote teen). 
Maar onze voeten zijn niet alleen langer, maar ook breder geworden. Het is namelijk niet meer de gewoonte om de voeten van kinderen “samen te drukken”, want zodra het schoenvolume groter is, kan de voet zijn normale vorm aannemen. Sportschoenen zijn daarvoor uitstekend geschikt. 

Vandaag mikken schoenfabrikanten vooral op comfort, met nieuwe materialen en vormen waardoor de voeten hun normale positie terugkrijgen. Voor vrouwen zijn schoenen met puntige uiteinden en hoge hakken nog altijd in de mode, maar ze worden wel meer en meer voorbehouden voor bijzondere gelegenheden. Vrouwen gaan doorgaans liever werken met brede schoenen met platte hakken. Ook op dat vlak is er dus verandering! 


*Enkele tips* 

*Kinderen* 
Het is belangrijk dat kindervoeten voldoende ruimte krijgen. Knellende schoenen veroorzaken vaak een slechte houding en zijn slechter dan kinderen blootsvoets te laten lopen. Het argument van het voetbooggewelf houdt op die leeftijd vaak geen steek; vaak is alleen een goede hielversterking belangrijk. 

*Tieners* 
Elke dag zware sportschoenen zonder veters dragen, iets wat je aanvankelijk alleen bij skaters zag, kan afwijkingen veroorzaken aan de achtervoet die gepaard gaan met teenletsels en algemeen vermoeide voeten. Spoor uw tieners dus aan om minstens hun veters te strikken. 

*Vrouwen* 
Eén grote raad: draag schoenen met een hak van 4 cm, want die corrigeren een slechte houding en doen de voet welven. 

*Senioren* 
Alle actieve senioren moeten zich qua schoeisel aan dezelfde regels houden als volwassenen: comfortabele, niet-pijnlijke schoenen die de achtervoet goed ondersteunen. Minder actieve senioren mogen niet de hele dag rondlopen op sloffen: blootsvoets lopen of verschillende keren per dag uw schoenen aantrekken, is ideaal om voetpijn te vermijden. Klompen of platte muiltjes zijn hoe dan ook uit den boze. 

*Sporters* 
Elke sport heeft zijn eigen houdingen en handelingen, en brengt dus specifieke aandoeningen mee: overbelasting, vermoeidheidsfracturen, verzwikkingen, tendinitis, … Sinds enkele jaren ontwikkelen de fabrikanten specifieke schoengamma's voor elke sport. U kunt daarvoor het best terecht bij gespecialiseerde en ervaren verkopers: alleen zij kunnen de voetbewegingen bij inspanningen analyseren en schoenen aanraden die aangepast zijn aan de houding en de vorm van de voet, zijn dynamiek en de hoek die de voet maakt tegenover de grond bij het neerkomen. 


*Wat bij hardlopen?* 

De schoen moet niet alleen zo goed mogelijk aangepast zijn aan de vorm en de bewegingen van de voet, maar moet ook de schokken dempen, zorgen voor een goede voetstabilisatie op de grond en een goed thermisch comfort bieden. Pas nieuwe schoenen altijd aan beide voeten en neem ze een halve maat of zelfs een maat te groot, want de voet “zwelt” bij een lange wandeling of bij hardlopen. Loop gerust een eindje in de winkel met uw nieuwe schoenen. Vaak is het ook nuttig uw oude schoenen mee te nemen, om te vergelijken. 
Het is aan te raden om sokken te dragen, om warmte en vocht en dus blaarvorming te vermijden. Ze moeten luchtig zijn en mogen niet knellen boven de enkel, om de veneuze terugstroom niet te hinderen. 


*Wat u moet weten*

*In de regel moeten uw schoenen goed passen van bij uw aankoop en mag u er nooit op rekenen dat ze zich zullen aanpassen aan uw voeten. Het is altijd de voet die vervormd raakt, nooit de schoen! 

*Pas nieuwe schoenen altijd ‘s avonds, op het moment dat uw voeten een beetje gezwollen zijn. Pas ze ook altijd aan beide voeten. 

*Als u merkt dat één van beide schoenen abnormaal versleten is, moet u een podoloog raadplegen. 

*Knip uw nagels kort en recht. 

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

*VOETVERZORGING*
_We kunnen elke dag op onze voeten rekenen. Vanaf onze eerste stappen, dragen ze ons lichaam en ons gewicht... Het zou dus bijzonder ondankbaar zijn als we niet elke dag wat aandacht zouden schenken aan de verzorging van onze voeten. Bovendien zijn de regels van de voetverzorging niet zo moeilijk na te leven!_


*Voetverzorging onder de douche*

Een degelijke voetverzorging begint met een onberispelijke voethygiëne. Dat betekent dat u elke dag uw voeten zorgvuldig met lauw water en zeep dient te wassen. Denk ook aan de ruimten tussen de tenen en aan de voetzolen. Spoel uw voeten vervolgens goed af en vergeet ze vooral niet af te drogen! Als uw voeten te lang vochtig blijven, is dat slecht voor de huid en bovendien kan dat leiden tot de ontwikkeling van kiemen en bacteriën.

Als u na de douche een hydraterende crème gebruikt, vergeet dan uw voeten niet! Er bestaan tegenwoordig talrijke producten voor alle mogelijke problemen aan de voeten: droge voeten, overmatige transpiratie, voeten die onderhevig zijn aan infecties, enz.


*Voetverzorging: de kunst om goede schoenen te kiezen*

Onze schoenen zijn vaak een bron van pijn, terwijl ze eigenlijk bescherming zouden moeten bieden aan onze voeten. We bieden u enkele tips die u kunnen helpen bij de keuze van goede schoenen:

■Schoenen mogen geen binnennaden hebben, zeker niet op een plaats waar uw voet al last heeft van bijvoorbeeld een likdoorn of een eeltknobbel. Deze tip is nog belangrijker voor wie noch kousen, noch sokken draagt!

■Kies schoenen met een goed isolerende zool, tegen de kou, maar ook tegen oneffenheden van de vloer, het wegdek... De zolen moeten eveneens goed soepel zijn om niet te hinderen tijdens het stappen.

■Verander in de loop van de dag regelmatig van schoenen. Dit zal het risico op voetproblemen verminderen.

■Let ook goed op uw sokken. Ze mogen niet te strak zitten en ook niet leiden tot overmatige transpiratie. Ze moeten uw voeten alleen maar droog en warm houden.

■Als schoenen pijn doen, moet u aanvaarden dat ze niet voor u bestemd zijn. U zult op zoek moeten gaan naar een ander paar. Uw schoenen zijn tijdelijk, maar uw voeten zijn er voor altijd!


*Voetverzorging: wat in geval van problemen?*

Naast bovenstaande aandachtspunten, kunt u niet veel doen om uw voeten te helpen. Knip uw teennagels altijd recht, maar rond de hoeken af met een kartonnen vijl. Aarzel niet om een pedicure te raadplegen als u likdoorns of eeltknobbels hebt die u hinderen. Dat is in elk geval beter dan uzelf proberen te behelpen met 'oplossingen' die misschien nog meer schade aanrichten.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

